# Breeding White's Green Tree Frogs - Good Website



## rodentrancher (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.hylid.clara.co.uk/caer.htm


----------



## instar (Feb 8, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

Already got it stashed away in favs for refrence lol but its a pretty good straightforward site.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 8, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

:lol:


----------



## instar (Feb 8, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

your using the laughing smiley alot now Chez , "HEY"! :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

I'm a happy Chappy.


----------



## instar (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

LOl pity you never found the other froglet Chez  You havent had any french guest over? :lol: 
Just kidding. Dont mind me, im just having a bit of fun. Have you managed to get the bigger frogs doin the tango yet? any eggs?


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

No Inny, they haven't done the job this year. Don't think conditions have been right weather wise. Our new(4) froggies are growing flat out. They love their flies and baby feeder roaches. As to the mating etc, had this email from someone we both know. S.W. He's actually been very helpful.

"Cheryl, your females are definitely old enough, but the males should be at least two, preferably three. If they didn't breed, but were able to I wouldn't give up hope just yet. If conditions get right and they really want to, they just may spawn. Usually it is the female who controls the spawning. In the wild she wanders near the calling males, finds one she likes, then takes him to the water to spawn. Just because the female had a male on her back doesn't mean she's ready, since in captivity its difficult for her to avoid amorous males. Also males will tend to mount just about anything, including other male frogs  . It also doesn't mean he has viable sperm. If the female didn't lead your male to the water she either didn't like him, didn't feel she had viable eggs, or didn't think the water was the right depth or temp. Either way, she wasn't interested in spawning. Females will usually spawn very quickly after accepting a male into amplexus, then leave just as quick, since snakes also like to congregate around spawing sites, and she's not keen to become a meal. If it continues for more than overnight she is having trouble ridding herself of the male." 

So there you go Inny, a few more things for us to ponder on eh?


----------



## instar (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

Cool, sounds like great info, intresting and useful stuff! Im going to have to watch their behaviour more closely from now on. freddos pads are obvious and hes been mounting but ive seen her shrug him off even bite him. Also shes a bit bigger than him. I dont think either of mine are near mature enough yet. 2/3 years is optimal. freddo has been reluctant to fed as well as usual, since hes had tango on his mind lol. Im hoping during the coming weeks as the weather settles and gets less humid he'll resume his gutsy ways. I have to think about warming before winter aswell, not sure how ill go about it yet, maybe a light but im thinking a waterproof heatmat (low wattage) might be better inside.
How are you and Dave going to deal with winter? They will cool naturally and feed much less in winter, im guessing a feed one a week for first month and every fortnight thereafter.?(winter)
It'll be a challenge here in syd, even though its part of their range. Years ago in S.A i just didnt use heat in winter all, didnt get too cool and I fed as normal, almost. I guess it'll be a learning curve.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

Well, Inny, winters here inland get pretty darn cold. We were advised to only cool the frogs for 2-4 weeks by SW(I guess you know to whom I'm referring?), so we used a ceramic heater globe, then turned that off for the last month or so of winter. We also used an aquarium heater in the water. You could use some of that heater cord that Matt at Animal Attraction has on his site. We used it in the roach(old freezer) breeding box. Darn things chewed it tho, so can't use it anymore. Grrr!!! Anyway, a couple of months yet till we get really cold weather. Will worry bout it then. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## instar (Feb 9, 2005)

*RE: Breeding White*

Good idea, Ill likely use an aquaruim heater in their water, that might be enough, given they will be in the lounge with heaters going in the room anyway. I dont want to cool them this year really, id like some more bulk on em first. Of course temps will drop over night after the heaters go off, but shouldnt be too dramatic. If i dont cool them, ill keep the same photoperiod, if I ajust lighting period??? Ill have to consult philip de vosel about that.


----------

